# Baffled from bee tree



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

My guess is, Not a very good chance they will go into the box on their own. If you could have been able to knock a significant number of bees down onto the ground near your catch hive, you would have had a better chance. Even if you don't get the queen down, often, if a significant number of bees on the ground, march into the hive, it then draws the others to the catch box. Too often when the cluster is left alone they fly off, ignoring a catcher box nearby. 

There are several ways to knock down some bees from a high swarm. High pressure water hose. Cast a fishing lure with no hooks on it. Throw a football at it, etc. (I don't recommend shooting at it) HA!! Just try to get a lot of bees to fall to the ground. Of course lots of them will fly back to the queen, but, a good number may very well march into your catcher box, and that will draw others to your box. If you get a good number to fall, wet them with a spray or water hose so they cannot fly back up to the cluster. A comb of brood in your catcher box will also help.

Let us know what you find. Good Luck. Hopefully they "WILL" move into your box.

cchoganjr


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

The queen was killed or not. The brood is now past QC age. Sounds to me they are doing the equivalent or returning to the location of a moved hive. Try adding some brood to your bait hive, if the queen is dead that should help.


----------



## Firerescue (Sep 10, 2013)

Hopefully all goes well fingers crossed:/


----------



## Firerescue (Sep 10, 2013)

Michael Bush, what are your thoughts.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Always wanted to try a super soaker, never had the chance. they will do about 30 ft straight up.


----------



## Firerescue (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you ever done the fishing pole method?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Not much swarming here. Two, 5 ft off the ground last year, 1, 40 years or so ago on the cross bar and the transformer of a power pole, left that one alone.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Saltybee said:


> Always wanted to try a super soaker,


Pressure washer works better.

cchoganjr


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

[W]]hat are the odds of these bees hiving thereselves into my hive that i placed on top of the old bee tree that had fallen."
The liklihood of the bees being in the hive is very low.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The swarm will either be gone or they will be in your hive set up. I am hoping that they will be in the hive... but the odds are against it.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr.Beeman said:


> The swarm will either be gone or they will be in your hive set up.


Mr Beeman... Not necessarily. There is one more possibility, They may still be on the limb. ( HEE!!, HEE!! (Joke, Joke). 

I agree with you. Odds are against it.

cchoganjr


----------

